# Lavarropas Drean Concept unicommand no desagota



## faby464 (Abr 10, 2015)

Hola, estimados compañeros, tengo un lavarropas Drean concept unicomand, el mismo tiene el problema de que no desagota en ninguno de sus programas de lavado, o sea no desagota antes del enjuague, y no desagota antes de centrifugar, pasa directamente al centrifugado. Comprobe el termoactuador y funciona bien, cargue el tambor con media carga de agua y conecte la bomba directamente a 220v y la misma desagota bien. Al principio pense que era el Q3 pero como este maneja el blocapuertas, el termoactuador y la boma de desagote, lo descarte ya que el bloca y el termo funcionan bien. Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia, dato, indicio sobre alguna otra comprobacion que deba efectuar o sobre que puede estar funcionando mal?
Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2015)

Fijate  el diafragma de nivel de agua. *No debería pasar a centrifugar si todavía tiene agua*.

Revisale-cambiale el triac que acciona la bomba de agua.



Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Abr 10, 2015)

Tu modelo es el que traba la puerta unicmente durante el centrifugado, si el blocapuerta y el termoactuador funcionan correctamente revisa el cableado


----------



## faby464 (Abr 10, 2015)

Ante todo, gracias DOSMETROS y pandacba, les comento, DOSMETROS, podrias explicarme un poco mas el tema del diafragma de nivel de agua? con diafragma de nivel de agua te referis al presostato? que comprobaciones deberia efecutar, ya que como dijiste, pasa al centrifugado con el tambor cargado de agua, y con respecto al triac, lo descarto ya que como dije en el inicio, es el Q3 y este maneja tres cosas, el blocapuertas, la bomba de desagote y el termoactuador, si estuviera jodido el triac, el termoactuador no accionaria para centrifugar y sin embargo funciona bien. Ahora PANDACBA, el modelo es ese que vos describis, el blocapuertas de momento lo puentee ya que estaba en condiciones desastrosas, ya lo cambiare en su momento, con respecto al termoactuador, como dije mas arriba funciona bien, ahora, me decis que revise el cableado, donde, desde la placa hacia donde? me parece raro que fuese el cableado ya que como dije en mi primer posteo, tanto la bomba como el termoactuador estan electricamente en paralelo, si hubiese un problema con el cableado el termoactuador tambien estaria defectuoso, estoy equivocado? o hay algo que estoy razonando o deduciendo mal?
Desde ya muchas gracias a ambos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 10, 2015)

Revisa el cableado de la bomba, hacia la placa ya que si le llega tensión a los otros componentes y no lle llega a la bomba algo sucede medi que los cables no esten cortadoss, comprobalo con el tester fijate en los terminales hembra que a veces esta agarrado al forro del cable y no hay contaco electrico.
Si el presostato no funciona no para la carga de agua es decir no corta le electrovalvula.
No me recuerdo si ese modelo o el que sigue tiene incoporada una rutina de testeo

Con la lavadora desenchufada coloca el selector en la posiciòn 3, enchufar y antes que pasen 3" pasar la selectora a la posiciòn 4 y volverla a la posicón 3 cinco veces (cada vez que vuelvo a la   posición 4 se renuevan los 3")
El led SI/NO comenzara a destellar. Si se demora más de 3" en cada movimiento de perilla, automáticametne pasara al modo normal de funcionamiento
Con el led destellando tengo 5" para pasar a la posición 11 donde la función test queda activada
Tabla
1_acivo EV_lavado
2_apago
3_activo EV_suavizante
4_apago
5_arranque motor horario
6_apago
7_arranque motor antihorario
8_apago
9_enciendo electrobomba
10_apago
11_apago
SI/NO por 2" vuelve al funcionamiento normal
Espero te ayude


----------



## faby464 (Abr 11, 2015)

Ok, voy a probar con la rutina de testeo y los cables a ver que pasa, lo del presostato lo descargo porque no queda cargando agua, corta bien la carga. 
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2015)

Medi a la salida de la plaqueta, y en los cables


----------



## faby464 (Abr 11, 2015)

Muchas gracias pandacba, pero perdon por mi insistencia, pregunto, la alimentacion a la bomba proviene de la plaqueta, y de los terminales que van a la bomba sale la alimentacion a termoactuador que funciona correctamente, entonces creo impobable que sea un problema de alimentacion, si estoy equivocado por favor corregime.
Gracias


----------



## faby464 (Abr 11, 2015)

Aqui estoy nuevamente, intente iniciar la rutina de testeo sin resultados, nunca paso nada, y despues de tantas pruebas, me estoy volviendo loco y comence a pensar en cambiar la bomba, cosa que me parece inutil ya que la misma la probe en forma directa y funciona, o en que el micro de la placa esté *[término innecesariamente grotesco]* , cosa que me parece rara, pregunto ya que la placa aca en Buenos Aires esta entre los 500 y 800 pesos se puede conseguir el programa y reprogramar el micro?
Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2015)

poniendolo a funcionar normal, cuando llega el momento de desagotar has medido a la salida de la placa?
Has medido los cables desde la bomba al conector en la placa
Por favor confirma esto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2015)

Otra vez , cómo te dijo Panda , medí en la salida de la placa si sale tensión para la bomba , si no medí-cambiá el triac de la placa correspondiente a la bomba. Es clásico que se quemen esos triacs . . .


----------



## faby464 (Abr 11, 2015)

Agradezco la ayuda que me han dado hasta ahora, pero no se si no me explico bien, o lo que explico no se entiende, a la bomba de desagote llega tension, e insisto, no puede ser el cableado debido a que la tension que llega por los dos cables, tambien va al termoactuador o sea llegan los dos cables a la bomba y de ahi salen al termo, como ya lo explique mas arriba y creo que un par de veces, la bomba de desagote esta en paralelo con el termoactuador, y este funciona bien y le llega tension, y tambien medi continuidad, cosa que no deberia haber hecho por lo explicado anteriormente. Y como tambien explique mas arriba, es imposible que sea el triac ya que este comanda tres cosas, blocapuertas, bomba de desagote y termoactuador, y todo funciona menos la bomba.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2015)

Acabas de decir que llega tensión a la bomba llega tensión (llegan 220?) y decis que la has probado directo y funciona entonces quiere decir que no desagota pero la bomba hacer ruido porque si funciona, en tal caso el problema no es electrico, si no una prenda o una bola de restos de jabon perlusa algún pañuelo o media de niño que tapa la salida del tanque en tal situación obvio que no desagota.
Tenes que tener en cuenta que no etamos guiando solo por lo que vos decis, no tenemos la posibilidad de ver ni hacer ninguna prueba, por eso la necesidad de ser claro y cada respuesta concisa para ir descartando
Ahora aclra lo que pusiste en tu ultimo post en cuanto a qu si llega tensión, (es decir que si pongo una lámpara de 220 enciende....)


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 11, 2015)

faby464 dijo:


> Agradezco la ayuda que me han dado hasta ahora, pero no se si no me explico bien, o lo que explico no se entiende, a la bomba de desagote llega tension, e insisto, no puede ser el cableado debido a quue la tension que llega por los dos cables, tambien va al termoactuador o sea llegan los dos cables a la bomba y de ahi salen al termo, como ya lo explique mas arriba y creo que un par de veces, la bomba de desagote esta en paralelo con el termoactuador, y este funciona bien y le llega tension, y tambien medi continuidad, cosa que no deberia haber hecho por lo explicado anteriormente. Y como tambien explique mas arriba, es imposible que sea el triac ya que este comanda tres cosas, blocapuertas, bomba de desagote y termoactuador, y todo funciona menos la bomba.



Estas midiendo la salida de tension hacia la bomba de desagote con multimetro o con un tester de neón? Fijate que los tester de neon no son confiables para esas operaciones, tal vez llega muy poca tension y no alcanza a mover la bomba.


----------



## faby464 (Abr 12, 2015)

Hola, quiero agradecer la ayuda que me proporcionaron, ya que durante este tiempo aprendi mucho, pero me regalaron el mismo lavarropas que lo iban a tirar porque se les habia quemado el motor, hice un cambio de motor, proble el que me regalaron y funciona perfecto. Quisiera saber como dar por terminado el tema.
Nuevamente muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 12, 2015)

Pues bien por ti por haber reparado tu lavarropas, pero ese motor que solo funciono fuera de la lavadora y dentro de ella no, se volvió un enigma y tenemos que saber porque no funcionaba, ademas pueden haber mas personas a las que les paso lo mismo.


----------

